# 2014 Snowboard Gear Preview Thread



## Wiredsport

You guys tired of 2013 yet? Trade show season is upon us, and yup, that means it is time for the 2014 preview thread. This does seem like it keeps getting earlier each year but I have to admit, I am always stoked to see the new gear, no matter when it shows up.

This will come in pieces to keep it manageable.

Lots of new stuff from Flow. The Whole NX2 line is cored out and lighter and yes, the toe strap (on the toe strap models) has been angled for an even wider boot fit range. The Fuse is a whole new line that offers active strap technology with a more flexible base and at a moderately lower price. There are two backless bindings (named Freeballers - yeahhhh!) as well as two new women's Nasty models. Also ABT gets expanded in 2014 with new zones being added underfoot for an ultra-smooth ride.
































































Tons of new stuff and upgrades this season fro the Flow camp. Some very cool new products and some great tweaks to some existing ones. I will start up a thread in the Bindings forum for all the new binding info but here is a taste.


----------



## Wiredsport

Arbor's 2014 lineup looks amazing. You will see a lot of wood returning, even in the graphic models, and some new outlines as well.


----------



## DiamondCarver

"Oh we're eight days into the year 2013? Time to unveil the 2014 line-up!" -.-


----------



## Justin

Are the tips on the coda supposed to help with float like ride claims on the Highlife? Also, does that idea actually work?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Well guess I can say the graphics look like turds, ABT is finally starting to look to make sense, and WTF is up with those blunted tips.


----------



## Wiredsport

The Salomon Rancho looks like a mean Freeride/Big Mountain deck:










Smokin' is lookin rad for 2014:


----------



## Wiredsport

BurtonAvenger said:


> ...ABT is finally starting to look to make sense...


Yup. The new Darwin (fish) gets two longer ABT patches under the rear foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

New entries from Slash guys:

Stoked to see shredders like GiGi and Johnnie starting up small, rider inspired board companies.


----------



## Wiredsport

Justin said:


> Are the tips on the coda supposed to help with float like ride claims on the Highlife? Also, does that idea actually work?


A bit of additional length in the tip (and tail) definately make a difference in riding up over pow. The extra length allow the designer to get a smoother transition (less stabbing) and a modestly higher total tip height. This can lead to a bit of extra spin weight so that is one reason for the indents at the tips...the other being grabs...and style .


----------



## seriouscat

Thanks for the pics. Smokin does look good. Ns and arbor got uglier.... Why create 3 boards with same graphics?


----------



## chomps1211

Wiredsport said:


> Arbor's 2014 lineup looks amazing. You will see a lot of wood returning, even in the graphic models, and some new outlines as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!!! I _LOVE_ the look of that "Burl Wood" Arbor!!
> 
> Lotsa cool lookin' boards!! (...is there a NS board that's comparable to the Gnu Riders choice in design tech & profile??) I really like the NS graphics. Was thinking about looking for the GNU RC when the late season clearance prices hit!


----------



## sabatoa

chomps1211 said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arbor's 2014 lineup looks amazing. You will see a lot of wood returning, even in the graphic models, and some new outlines as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!!! I _LOVE_ the look of that "Burl Wood" Arbor!!
> 
> Lotsa cool lookin' boards!! (...is there a NS board that's comparable to the Gnu Riders choice in design tech & profile??) I really like the NS graphics. Was thinking about looking for the GNU RC when the late season clearance prices hit!
> 
> 
> 
> Evo is the park board, Proto is the freestyle oriented all mountain board.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiredsport

chomps1211 said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arbor's 2014 lineup looks amazing. You will see a lot of wood returning, even in the graphic models, and some new outlines as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!!! I _LOVE_ the look of that "Burl Wood" Arbor!!
> prices hit!
> 
> 
> 
> The Burled deck is Nick Viscontii's pro model of the Draft. It looks insane in person (almost 3 dimensional).
Click to expand...


----------



## chomps1211

Wiredsport said:


> ...Nick Viscontii's pro model of the Draft. It looks insane in person (almost 3 dimensional).


I believe it!! I used to live in Northern CA. Saw a LOTs of burl wood art 'n' shit. This would look awesome just hanging on the wall. Kinda like u see with those guy's making rare wood canoes and the like!

I think I'd flat out _DECK_ the first lame assed skier to nick that board in the lift line!!! :laugh: Might just b *Too* pretty to ride!


----------



## Wiredsport

Some Rome Candy:


----------



## Slush Puppie

I've been expecting this thread daily for the last week 

I heard NS had new boards and profiles. Will be riding them in just over a week, so will report back. Pretty dull designs again though they normally look a lot better in person. Womens are more interesting IMO. 

Love what some some of the other brands have come up with.

Love those 390 Boss colorways too. The yellow would look hot on my board.


----------



## Wiredsport

Slush Puppie said:


> I've been expecting this thread daily for the last week
> QUOTE]
> 
> Let throw down some C3 then


----------



## poutanen

I see now that Jones did it everybody is coming out with weird tip designs. I can't help but look at them and think about how much effective edge they're losing given the same length board... :dunno:

After riding a blunted tip board there really is nothing scary about them, that's the trend we should be going towards in snowboarding!


----------



## sabatoa

dat selection.

Wow.:bowdown:


----------



## jliu

thanks for the sneak peak wiredsport!

To add...i always go here for early peaks at new upcoming gear...

zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues

Looks like DC lives on for 13/14...new boards and trice signature boot.

The site will update with more companies (only 2 are new) as the season progresses.


----------



## Sassicaia

I would say Capita consistently makes some of the ugliest looking boards you can buy.


----------



## phony_stark

DOA looks fucking awesome.
New forces?!?!? Fuck yeah.


----------



## jdang307

Smokin Awesymmetrical ... weird!


----------



## t-bizzy

Sassicaia said:


> I would say Capita consistently makes some of the ugliest looking boards you can buy.


And I would have to disagree.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

poutanen said:


> I see now that Jones did it everybody is coming out with weird tip designs. I can't help but look at them and think about how much effective edge they're losing given the same length board... :dunno:
> 
> After riding a blunted tip board there really is nothing scary about them, that's the trend we should be going towards in snowboarding!


Oh yeah Jones was so the first to do unique tip shapes, no one has ever done it before. EVER!


----------



## Lester86

I see the new Union line are they doing anything with Canted footbed ????? really hoping for that...


----------



## Lstarrasl

[/QUOTE]

1$ to the person who knows what the orange guy graphic is from.


----------



## shralp

Lester86 said:


> I see the new Union line are they doing anything with Canted footbed ????? really hoping for that...


Trice pro model will have canting.


----------



## Nivek

Seems as though DC is adding a new camber and is now using heat moldable foam in 2/3 of the boot line and in the top stuff using Remind insoles. That is a HUGE improvement. Not to mention that will make now 4 boots that do not require new footbeds for most people. For the first time EVER I'm kinda pumped about DC boots. And I think they moved all the side dials to the outside from the inside. Now people wont be snapping them off walking or riding sleds anymore.


----------



## Lester86

shralp said:


> Trice pro model will have canting.


Made by union any word on angles or anything ?? Hope it's not that auto canting stuff 3-4 degree would be amazing


----------



## airblaster503

poutanen said:


> I see now that Jones did it everybody is coming out with weird tip designs. I can't help but look at them and think about how much effective edge they're losing given the same length board... :dunno:
> 
> After riding a blunted tip board there really is nothing scary about them, that's the trend we should be going towards in snowboarding!


You're a moron. Most blunted tips give the board more of an effective edge. 

And Jones sure as hell wasn't the first company to come out with different designed tips.


----------



## Varza

Don't mean to start a fight here, but, geez, "you're a moron" is a very poor way of showing disagreement! =/ Does disagreeing make you physically unable to still be respectful or something?

I wanted to chime in on the NS graphics. Why do so many people thing they're ugly? I'd love a nice near-monochrome board, something very simple and toned down in terms of looks. Maybe that's just me :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Varza said:


> Don't mean to start a fight here, but, geez, "you're a moron" is a very poor way of showing disagreement! =/ Does disagreeing make you physically unable to still be respectful or something?
> 
> I wanted to chime in on the NS graphics. Why do so many people thing they're ugly? I'd love a nice near-monochrome board, something very simple and toned down in terms of looks. Maybe that's just me :dunno:


5 posts here arguing with another guy with 5 posts. Shut the fuck up and leave it be.


----------



## SnowDragon

BurtonAvenger said:


> 5 posts here arguing with another guy with 5 posts. Shut the fuck up and leave it be.


Leave it be?
A newbie calling someone a moron?
His fifth fucking post.
I say kick his ass off this forum until he learns some respect.


----------



## airblaster503

I see much worse and actual attacks posted routinely on this site. 

And I guess since I have a low post count that means I don't know what I am talking about right? Great logic, no wonder this forum is filled up with a bunch of useless posts of people asking the same damn questions.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

airblaster503 said:


> I see much worse and actual attacks posted routinely on this site.
> 
> And I guess since I have a low post count that means I don't know what I am talking about right? Great logic, no wonder this forum is filled up with a bunch of useless posts of people asking the same damn questions.


Pretty sure that was the whole point of a forum.


----------



## poutanen

airblaster503 said:


> You're a moron. Most blunted tips give the board more of an effective edge.


Re-read my post numb nuts!!! :dizzy:


----------



## t-bizzy

Lstarrasl said:


>


1$ to the person who knows what the orange guy graphic is from.[/QUOTE]

Want that board.
Don't know how to embed.
Weekend Today - YouTube


----------



## Nivek

Weipim said:


> really burton??


Yup. Save for maybe Signal (hush hush) they have the best Asym theory I've ridden.


----------



## Weipim

Nivek said:


> Yup. Save for maybe Signal (hush hush) they have the best Asym theory I've ridden.


yeah i have 2 asym side cut boards now, and all of them seems to be just pure marketing candy that doesn't even taste good with the meal; though I really buy in this theory in general.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Weipim said:


> yeah i have 2 asym side cut boards now, and all of them seems to be just pure marketing candy that doesn't even taste good with the meal; though I really buy in this theory in general.


The Yes. Great Dudes from this season is by far one of the best decks with Asym I've ever been on.


----------



## Weipim

BurtonAvenger said:


> The Yes. Great Dudes from this season is by far one of the best decks with Asym I've ever been on.


yeah I have the terje one and the GNU Rider's choice.

Can't really feel the RC asym with its overwhelming MTX game, prefer Yes' solution, but imo I still hope next year the asym gets better


----------



## Nivek

My Problem with Mervin's Asym (ridden the pickle and Impossible) is that they are using a softer core on the heelside just past the inserts tip to tail. You can't leverage the heelside as hard, so you put a deeper radius back there to make the turns inherently tighter and soften up the core so that it's easier to initiate the turn. That's what they think, I though it felt mushy on my heelside and even on the Pickle with full MTX it felt washy. Deeper is fine, but so far I've liked a thicker band of core in an asym construction behind me heels more than a deeper sidecut. More to drive my heel into means more edge bite and that means I can drive into the sidecut more. Put asym core and sidecut together? Yes please.


----------



## Lstarrasl

t-bizzy said:


> 1$ to the person who knows what the orange guy graphic is from.


Want that board.
Don't know how to embed.
Weekend Today - YouTube[/QUOTE]


FOR THE WIN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

stop by my house I'll give you the $ :icon_scratch:


----------



## shralp

Lester86 said:


> Made by union any word on angles or anything ?? Hope it's not that auto canting stuff 3-4 degree would be amazing


Yes it's made by Union. Not sure what the canting degree(s) will be yet.


----------



## longboardsrule

Thanks for the preview wired! The arbor boards look sweet, might have to look into one of those when I am done with my Raptor.


----------



## airblaster503

poutanen said:


> Re-read my post numb nuts!!! :dizzy:


I re-read, and still you are saying that a board with normal shape vs those with a different shaped nose/tail, that the normal shape has a longer effective edge, which is the area between the contact points. THat is not correct, most boards that are for example blunted on the tips have a longer effective edge. It also depends on the shape as well, a cambered deck is going to be have a longer effective edge than one that is rocker. 

But then again you have 2k posts vs my 7, so you must know more :icon_scratch:



And the NS hype on this forum is unreal.


----------



## Lady

Wiredsport said:


> Smokin' is lookin rad for 2014:


Can you say the name models that we see in this picture?


----------



## jdang307

Lady said:


> Can you say the name models that we see in this picture?


Just go check out the catalog in the link posted earlier in the thread. Has specs, names everything.

zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues


I just want to know what the hell is this Smokin Awesymmetrical


----------



## 24WERD

Looks like the GNU Space Case board


----------



## Soft

The Smokin Asymetrical of something... Looks nice! The graphics got me there!  If they come to the local snowboard shop, I'm getting one!


----------



## 24WERD

Anybody have the UNION, Lib Tech, and GNU catalogs?


----------



## buddhafist24

24WERD said:


> Anybody have the UNION, Lib Tech, and GNU catalogs?


Someone posted this link earlier.

zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues

Keep checking back for new catalogs.


----------



## poutanen

sabatoa said:


> If it's not a Never Summer, why would I want it?
> 
> It's the best snowboard. I can do tricks on it. It's 158 sintered base and has the camber.


That's one beer for mentioning camber!!!



airblaster503 said:


> I re-read, and still you are saying that a board with normal shape vs those with a different shaped nose/tail, that the normal shape has a longer effective edge, which is the area between the contact points. THat is not correct, most boards that are for example blunted on the tips have a longer effective edge. It also depends on the shape as well, a cambered deck is going to be have a longer effective edge than one that is rocker.
> 
> But then again you have 2k posts vs my 7, so you must know more :icon_scratch:


Actually take a look at the pics before my post. They show no boards with blunted tips, all the odd tipped boards seem to actually extend the tip will past a traditional boards tips. So what I'm saying is something like this board from earlier in this thread will have less effective edge than a traditional shaped board of the same length, which will have less effective edge than a blunted tip board of the same length.










We're agreeing I think you just read my post funny... oh and I don't give a fuck how many posts you have I talk to guys here with 100 posts like I've known them for years and guys with 7,000 posts I tell them to fuck off lol


----------



## walove

poutanen said:


> all the odd tipped boards seem to actually extend the tip will past a traditional boards tips.


the tips are for the pows


----------



## poutanen

walove said:


> the tips are for the pows


Which is fine for a powder specific board but for anything remotely suggested as a freeride board or all-mountain, you're just adding length to move around in the trees, or shortening your effective edge which is a negative for carving.


----------



## Lstarrasl

Where are the Libs?


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Lstarrasl said:


> Where are the Libs?


+1 Drop some more knowledge.


----------



## earl_je

Any love for Bataleon/Lobster boards?


----------



## Rockpen

danm said:


> I meant pin as in shape, I got my Raptor a few days ago and the tail is DEFINITELY shorter and 'pointed' compared to the nose... Of course you're right that the contact points are the same width between nose and tail though!


That's what we call a pintail. It doesn't actually have to look exactly like a Sector 9 pin to be able to call it a pin.


----------



## Wiredsport

...and in no particular order...

A little Jones:










Some Burton candy:

Note: Lots of these Timberland/Work style boots showing up for 2014 from many manufacturers.





































A couple shots of Now's new goodies:



















Some DC Style:


----------



## Wiredsport

One more from DC:










Some K2:





































A splash of 32:










...and a detail from NS:


----------



## walove

poutanen said:


> Which is fine for a powder specific board but for anything remotely suggested as a freeride board or all-mountain, you're just adding length to move around in the trees, or shortening your effective edge which is a negative for carving.


big tips also help in chunky or chopped up snow

im always hunting for pow when im freeriding, even more so in the trees. If there is no pow to be found, time to start hiking or grab the jib board.


----------



## sabatoa

hmm, I actually like that matte Legacy more than I did originally.

The workboot style is kinda interesting. Goes with all those jean style pants that are getting more popular. Now we just need some carhart style or cammo jackets and the look is complete.


----------



## scotty100

sabatoa said:


> hmm, I actually like that matte Legacy more than I did originally.
> 
> The workboot style is kinda interesting. Goes with all those jean style pants that are getting more popular. Now we just need some carhart style or cammo jackets and the look is complete.


Any NS base shots yet Sab?


----------



## lachyzee

Thanks wiredsport - any tech changes / new models with the Now bindings?


----------



## poutanen

sabatoa said:


> They're on my cellphone and since I have the iPhone 5, I don't have a spare cable here at work to hook it up to my computer so I can transfer pics and share them. Stupid Apple.


The iPhone won't let you file transfer over bluetooth?!? Stupid apple! lol Oh god sorry to derail the thread... :bowdown:


----------



## sabatoa

poutanen said:


> The iPhone won't let you file transfer over bluetooth?!? Stupid apple! lol Oh god sorry to derail the thread... :bowdown:


Even if it does have bluetooth capability (no idea if it does or doesn't..) I work for State government and they sure as hell don't spring for computers with bluetooth.

I need to just suck it up and buy an adapter for the cord I have here from my last iPhone.


----------



## seriouscat

Tapatalk app is the easiest way. It's free on iPhone. Just use the attach pic button (second button from left) when replying to a topic.


----------



## sabatoa

seriouscat said:


> Tapatalk app is the easiest way. It's free on iPhone. Just use the attach pic button (second button from left) when replying to a topic.



Thanks bro :yahoo:


----------



## Sassicaia

Wiredsport said:


> .
> 
> A couple shots of Now's new goodies:


Interesting.

I really expected to see a different toe strap, and possibly different high back on next years NOW bindings. Certainly I cant tell for sure if the toe strap is the same or not, but it looks like it. That said the #1 thing that needs to change is the quality of the straps that are stripping which sounds like will be done this Feb. 

Whats the bottom NOW binding? Looks like a new model.

I know its subjective, but I much prefer the green to that particular orange.


----------



## tekniq33

Those NOW toe straps are completely different. Hope to get a pair to replace mine because they do slip sometimes. 

I only have 3 days on mine but have no issues with the straps.


----------



## pzull

*Some new tech that I hope to see in 2015*

I'm new here and to riding and have been frustrated with finding a true quiver killer. The 2 boards I have: Raygun - good flex, good for goofing around and day dreaming rides but too soft for charging. The opposite goes for the stiffer One Magtek I have.

How about someone incorporating a Rheopectic insert so that when you're not hard charging its flexi and it stiffens up when you really charge and stress the board? They use these materials in flexible bullet proof vest that stiffens when a bullet strikes it. It's also in some shoes. more here: Rheopecty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Read end of 3rd paragraph (good for frequent leaps and descent!)

And an RFID chip please - phones will have them soon. Constantly have to hunt for my board on crowded days in whistler. Never pay attention to which rack I leave my board 

How about some tension cables embedded in the deck with adjusters on topsheet? Tweak the tension to tweak the profile from camber to hybrid to rocker? 

Hahaha deck will probably cost $5,000 and weight 20ilbs with all that tech. Wonder if Gnu will put it into their Impossible...which they dump every concievable tech they've got.

OK I watched inception last nite so I may just be dreamin


----------



## Sassicaia

tekniq33 said:


> Those NOW toe straps are completely different. Hope to get a pair to replace mine because they do slip sometimes.
> 
> I only have 3 days on mine but have no issues with the straps.


That looks identical to the toe strap I have on my NOW bindings currently. Tell me specifically what you see that is different?


----------



## tekniq33

Perhaps you are right, but this was the first pic I saw and to me it sure looks like the space between the fabric and the plastic is way bigger.


----------



## Sassicaia

tekniq33 said:


> Perhaps you are right, but this was the first pic I saw and to me it sure looks like the space between the fabric and the plastic is way bigger.


That could be... although if that is the case a bigger space between the plastic and fabric wasn't the change/improvement i was hoping for next season.


----------



## tekniq33

my issue is them not staying locked on my boot ala the old union toe straps that were similar (though the now's are better).

first blush, these ones look like they would work a bit better


----------



## Triple8Sol

Wiredsport;568009A couple shots of Now's new goodies:
[IMG said:


> http://www.wiredsport.com/pop7.JPG[/IMG]


The current toe straps on the NOW IPO actually works great! I had my doubts as it reminded me of the 2nd gen Union ones that we all know suck, but these ones somehow work. My gripe here is that the 2014 model looks exactly the save for color scheme. What am I missing? I was really hoping they'd change the materials or design to lighten up these tanks.

The one below looks like it's called the Select and that you can swap that super low back thing with a regular highback. Is the base actually different than the IPO?


----------



## tekniq33

They do look almost exactly the same. As I mentioned I could be happier with a better toe strap but it does work. Like you said these things are heavy as hell but I only notice that when I am carrying it around. They are fine riding. 

One upside of no big changes... we don't need to feel like we have to get a new pair!


----------



## steppinrazr

*moar 2014 goodies from snowsurf*

Matos Snowboard 2014 exclusif ! - sur Snowsurf.com

The nitro uberspoon is kinda nice, it's the first time since the 93 or 94 nitro scrambler that I find a Nitro snowboard appealing.

the new westmark is hot !
The flow darwin is cool too. Lot of love for the powder board lately!


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Nooooooo! I was excited to see what Now was going to do with the 2014 bindings, but it doesn't look good. No canting from what I can tell in those photos, and the toe ratchets look worse, they look like Union toe ratchets and i hate those. I might have to grab another set of this years IPOs.....argggg! I was really hoping for some nice improvements.


----------



## Nivek

TorpedoVegas said:


> Nooooooo! I was excited to see what Now was going to do with the 2014 bindings, but it doesn't look good. No canting from what I can tell in those photos, and the toe ratchets look worse, they look like Union toe ratchets and i hate those. I might have to grab another set of this years IPOs.....argggg! I was really hoping for some nice improvements.


Toe ratchet looks like a 3 pin housing to me, meaning it should work like a Burton.


----------



## Weipim

TorpedoVegas said:


> Nooooooo! I was excited to see what Now was going to do with the 2014 bindings, but it doesn't look good. No canting from what I can tell in those photos, and the toe ratchets look worse, they look like Union toe ratchets and i hate those. I might have to grab another set of this years IPOs.....argggg! I was really hoping for some nice improvements.


doooo it:yahoo:


----------



## jdthai

earl_je said:


> Any love for Bataleon/Lobster boards?


zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Lobster


----------



## shralp

tekniq33 said:


> I am not opening this debate again, but Never Summer just seems so lazy with their graphics. It's almost like anti graphics. They also barely change from year to year making it less exciting for the new stuff to come out.
> 
> The one good thing about it is that at least they are not offensive or have weird looking women on them that would scare my kid. They are very dad friendly.



Agreed, it's obviously working for them, but the graphics seem so lame to me. Same year after year, polar bear or eagle humping a CO flag. Blarf.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

19 pages of next years boards, 18 devoted to one company.


----------



## Sassicaia

BurtonAvenger said:


> 19 pages of next years boards, 18 devoted to one company.


To change gears....I really wish NOW came out with a carbon fiber option.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Sassicaia said:


> To change gears....I really wish NOW came out with a carbon fiber option.


You understand that carbon in a binding is relatively pointless right? The second it's folded, bent, etc. etc. it loses all its properties plus it's relatively weak when put into a highback or base due to being in the cold. Stronger nylon/composite is what you need for a more rigid and responsive binding, or you could go the Ride route and just make them stiff as fuck and out of a material that doesn't flex what so ever.


----------



## seriouscat

BurtonAvenger said:


> 19 pages of next years boards, 18 devoted to one company.


Waiting for more pics.... Really want to see the new RIDEs.


----------



## Sassicaia

BurtonAvenger said:


> You understand that carbon in a binding is relatively pointless right? The second it's folded, bent, etc. etc. it loses all its properties plus it's relatively weak when put into a highback or base due to being in the cold. Stronger nylon/composite is what you need for a more rigid and responsive binding, or you could go the Ride route and just make them stiff as fuck and out of a material that doesn't flex what so ever.


Its not pointless. It reduces the weight which the NOWs need. I wouldnt want it in the high back because it would make it too stiff, but the whole base could stand to be carbon fiber. 

You are incorrect about carbon fiber being effect by the cold. Remember its used in satellites and extensively in the aerospace industry where temps range from super heated to sub zero. In fact the thermal expansion of carbon fiber make it ideal for usage in a range of temperatures.

Your statement " the second its folded, bent etc it loses all its properties" shows you know nothing about CF.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The NOWS are light as it is, maybe you need to ride a bit more. Pretty sure space grade carbon is not the same as what companies are using for snowboarding. Carbons properties for snowboarding are best used when laid flat to initiate snap. Bending, folding, or using for anything else weakens it significantly. 

Next time you get to hold a carbon strip take it and snap it against the side of a table and tell me what it does.


----------



## Sassicaia

BurtonAvenger said:


> The NOWS are light as it is, maybe you need to ride a bit more. *Pretty sure space grade carbon is not the same as what companies are using for snowboarding.* Carbons properties for snowboarding are best used when laid flat to initiate snap. Bending, folding, or using for anything else weakens it significantly.
> 
> Next time you get to hold a carbon strip take it and snap it against the side of a table and tell me what it does.



Again Wrong.

Im not going to debate with you on a topic you know nothing about. Do some research about it, and I dont mean reading what other people on other biking, car etc forums say about it because chances are they dont know shit either. Read about what ACTUAL engineers who use it to build high performance cars, or things associate with the aerospace industry say about it then come back and debate the merits and performance of CF with me. Although im guessing at that point there wouldn't me much to debate about 

In actuality heat would do more damage to CF before cold, but you would need to be snowboarding down a volcano before you notice the effects.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

My god you're just a fucking idiot. Yeah my friends that design bindings and boards for a living know nothing at all. Fucking think before you post dipshit. Carbon when folded is weaker than when laid in a strip, if directly impacted it will crack that's why it's laid flat on boards or woven into a tube like the Ride Poprods and then placed into milled out cores to better protect it. There's also other things they do but I doubt your mind can comprehend that as you're all about trying to have a big dick swinging contest. 

You're also arguing a different grade carbon fiber. You think a snowboard company is getting the same stuff that Bugatti is getting? Or for that matter NASA? Sure you could make a full aerograde carbon baseplate but the binding would cost 1,200 bucks and still suffer. At the end of the day if your set up is too heavy by a few ounces take a shit far cheaper than shelling out more for a slight weight loss. Or better yet get off your ass and ride more so your body is in better shape and accustomed to that slightly heavier binding. 

I've ridden long enough to have seen the various incarnations of carbon in bindings and what it does. Doubt you have.


----------



## Nivek

Sassicaia said:


> Again Wrong.
> 
> Im not going to debate with you on a topic you know nothing about. Do some research about it, and I dont mean reading what other people on other biking, car etc forums say about it because chances are they dont know shit either. Read about what ACTUAL engineers who use it to build high performance cars, or things associate with the aerospace industry say about it then come back and debate the merits and performance of CF with me. Although im guessing at that point there wouldn't me much to debate about
> 
> In actuality heat would do more damage to CF before cold, but you would need to be snowboarding down a volcano before you notice the effects.


Fine, I'm an engineer, and I know bikes. You want Now's to cost $2200? K, then he can make them out of carbon. There are significantly different stresses going on in a snowboard binding than in a car or bike. Not to mention they have a lot more material to disperse the stresses over. You wanna talk small parts? The cheapest carbon track crank worth anything for stiffness is the FSA Carbon Pro at about $350, which is outperformed by Durace and even Omniums. The Campy CX Carbon Groupo is over $1k, and I'd still prefer to just throw Durace or Ultegra on my whip. A decent set of brake levers will cost you at least $150 if you want carbon.

So, tell me again how much better a carbon fiber NOW would be?


And lastly, if this was a viable construction don't you think Burton would be doing it if the cost was below $700? They aren't, cause you can't.


----------



## Wiredsport

The biggest news from Flow this season is the New Fuse line. Full Active strap tech (NASTY) on a more Flexible platform (and at a lower price). Starting at $249 (MSRP).


----------



## Weipim

Wiredsport said:


> The biggest news from Flow this season is the New Fuse line. Full Active strap tech (NASTY) on a more Flexible platform (and at a lower price). Starting at $249 (MSRP).



nice to see more flexy additions, just bought nx2 se but always nice to see flow coming out with new p line


----------



## Wiredsport

Some Vid of what Flow has added in terms of ABT Tech.


----------



## Sassicaia

Nivek said:


> Fine, I'm an engineer, and I know bikes. You want Now's to cost $2200? K, then he can make them out of carbon. There are significantly different stresses going on in a snowboard binding than in a car or bike. Not to mention they have a lot more material to disperse the stresses over. You wanna talk small parts? The cheapest carbon track crank worth anything for stiffness is the FSA Carbon Pro at about $350, which is outperformed by Durace and even Omniums. The Campy CX Carbon Groupo is over $1k, and I'd still prefer to just throw Durace or Ultegra on my whip. A decent set of brake levers will cost you at least $150 if you want carbon.
> 
> So, tell me again how much better a carbon fiber NOW would be?
> 
> 
> And lastly, if this was a viable construction don't you think Burton would be doing it if the cost was below $700? They aren't, cause you can't.


Congratulations on being an engineer. That doesn't mean you build airplanes, cars or satellites using CF nor does it mean you know shot about it. I addition my previous posts we talking about how CF can be used in snowboard bindings, and how the cold does not effect it etc Eric. Not sure what the point of your post is.

As far as cost, and especially in the sport if biking I'm afraid that sport is a bit d a victim of marketing. Yes, carbon fiber is expensive, but its not out of reach. Also why are you saying burton doesn't use carbon fiber in their bindings!? Diodes?

I have plenty of carbon finer parts in my car, and I can assure you it performs at conditions far beyond anything a binding would need. I have talked with the actual guys that design Porsche, and I know exactly why CF is used.

It can be used in bindings, it is used in bindings, and while the cost goes up its nt out of reach.


----------



## Nivek

Sassicaia said:


> Congratulations on being an engineer. That doesn't mean you build airplanes, cars or satellites using CF nor does it mean you know shot about it. I addition my previous posts we talking about how CF can be used in snowboard bindings, and how the cold does not effect it etc Eric. Not sure what the point of your post is.
> 
> As far as cost, and especially in the sport if biking I'm afraid that sport is a bit d a victim of marketing. Yes, carbon fiber is expensive, but its not out of reach. Also why are you saying burton doesn't use carbon fiber in their bindings!? Diodes?
> 
> I have plenty of carbon finer parts in my car, and I can assure you it performs at conditions far beyond anything a binding would need. I have talked with the actual guys that design Porsche, and I know exactly why CF is used.
> 
> It can be used in bindings, it is used in bindings, and while the cost goes up its nt out of reach.


How and what I know of carbon fiber is my business. I have nothing to prove to you. You clearly have something to prove to us though.

You wanted them to lighten up the NOWS with carbon. I told you why that's dumb. Tell me again how my post was irrelevant? Oh and the Diode is a carbon fiber highback with Carbon (not fiber) in the POLYCARB base. The carbon in the base does not lighten it up, it stiffens it.

I couldn't give a rats ass who you've talked to. Name dropping does nothing for me. Again I put forth, if Burton could make a binding out of Carbon for less than $700, they'd have done it. They haven't. It's not cost effective.

Really to settle this, is there anyone out there with a digital scale that has a pair of NOW's and maybe like Cartels or something? They aren't that heavy anyway.


----------



## Donutz

"Gear preview thread" not "arguing about carbon-fibre thread". Start a new thread or something.


----------



## NSSL

I agree too, this is getting stupid!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sassicaia

Nivek said:


> How and what I know of carbon fiber is my business. I have nothing to prove to you. You clearly have something to prove to us though.
> 
> You wanted them to lighten up the NOWS with carbon. I told you why that's dumb. Tell me again how my post was irrelevant? Oh and the Diode is a carbon fiber highback with Carbon (not fiber) in the POLYCARB base. The carbon in the base does not lighten it up, it stiffens it.
> 
> I couldn't give a rats ass who you've talked to. Name dropping does nothing for me. Again I put forth, if Burton could make a binding out of Carbon for less than $700, they'd have done it. They haven't. It's not cost effective.
> 
> Really to settle this, is there anyone out there with a digital scale that has a pair of NOW's and maybe like Cartels or something? They aren't that heavy anyway.


I'm not trying to convince anyone, I'm just saying id like to see it as an option. Every post I gave on the topic since saying I'd like to see it has been soley to correct miss-information about the material and its ability. I.e it failing in cold weather, or not being able to handle the task if being a binding. 

I dropped the example of talking with engineers that use carbon fiber because at one time it was interesting to me and I decided to educate myself, and found myself in the company of people who know their shit on the topic. As far as price i could care less about that. I do know ts not as expensive as your bike parts make it out to be. Once I looked into commissioning an artist to build me an 8foot long living room table out of carbon fiber. While I don't remember the exact cost, I do remember buying it in large quantities wasn't that much, not to mention the price has come down a lot over the last 10 years. 

As to why burton doesn't make a full carbon fiber binding I'd have to hear from them the reason, but something tells me that a company that charges 1700 for a board isn't afraid of making something costly. Your 300 bike seat post is NOT a berameter on the cost if carbon fiber. That's a fact.

Regardless, yes it would cost more, yes it would make it lighting and yes it could handle the task. With all those things I'm mind my original statement stands. I wish NoW would come out with a CF version. They weigh more then my genesis and diodes. I can tell just by holding them.


----------



## NSSL

That's cool and all, but lets get back to the topic and see and talk about the 2014 stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TorpedoVegas

yeah so uh... those 2014 products are looking...ummm.... good yeah... anyway.... 2014.


----------



## kctahoe




----------



## ippy

Anyone know what boards ride are putting pop walls on this year? Really hoping for the zerker


----------



## binarypie

Sassicaia said:


> I wish NoW would come out with a CF version. They weigh more then my genesis and diodes. I can tell just by holding them.



Guy.... 

Just put your bindings on a bathroom scale and take some photos.

Then come back here and show up the pictures.

Finally, tell me how <1lb weight difference is going to make your resort experience better.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

binarypie said:


> Guy....
> 
> Just put your bindings on a bathroom scale and take some photos.
> 
> Then come back here and show up the pictures.
> 
> Finally, tell me how <1lb weight difference is going to make your resort experience better.


Bbbut I need all my gear to be as light as possible ...wwwwwouldn't want to build any leg muscles with that extra half pound!


----------



## jdang307

ABT ... so what's the verdict? Do the boob implants work on the slopes?

This year is the year where my knees finally started to show it's age.


----------



## Nivek

I vote someone starts a 2014 NS thread so we dont have to sift through 19 pages of of mostly pointless discussion on how the graphics suck.

Leave this thread for 2014 stuff and if a brand starts getting talked about too much, it gets its own thread.

Unless its arguments about carbon fiber as that is probably more relevant to a 2014 product preview thread than the product itself, obviously.


----------



## kctahoe

Nivek said:


> I vote someone starts a 2014 NS thread so we dont have to sift through 19 pages of of mostly pointless discussion on how the graphics suck.
> 
> Leave this thread for 2014 stuff and if a brand starts getting talked about too much, it gets its own thread.
> 
> Unless its arguments about carbon fiber as that is probably more relevant to a 2014 product preview thread than the product itself, obviously.


Agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## backstop13

i snowboard, but this week has been brutal on the area...

first there was 2 days of rain, followed by 70 degree weather, followed by another 2 days of rain. By the time it's cold enough for them to blow snow again, they will be starting fresh like it's the first day of the year.

oh well, i'm headed to snowshoe WV for a couple of days next weekend. Maybe i'll finally be able to ride again there. Until then, it's the forum and my gear fetish...


----------



## Nivek

Snowolf said:


> There ya go, now you can get back to egghead engineer talk about carbon fiber....:dunno:
> 
> Fuck! do any of you guys actually snowboard or do you just sit and quibble over tech details?.....


Carbon was all yesterday and it was -6 and the snow was velcro. I had nothing better to do.
Also if we dont quibble about tech detais what else are we going to start e-riots over?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

snowboard? what is this snowboarding you speak of?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

This isn't the Shaun White scooter appreciation thread?


----------



## binarypie

BurtonAvenger said:


> This isn't the Shaun White scooter appreciation thread?


I don't pay attention as much as I used to. 

So I googled that.

It exists.... :WTF:


----------



## jdang307

Looking at BA with slanted eyes, wondering how he knows about the SW scooter.

So, how does it ride?


----------



## Tackle

Do you know where I can find the complete catalogue of Arbor???
Thanks.
Zuzupo doesn't have it


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

jdang307 said:


> Looking at BA with slanted eyes, wondering how he knows about the SW scooter.
> 
> So, how does it ride?


Endorsing The Almighty Dollar «


----------



## sxdaca

binarypie said:


> I don't pay attention as much as I used to.
> 
> So I googled that.
> 
> It exists.... :WTF:


i did it too


----------



## DrnknZag

Anything from Salomon yet? I've heard they will be offering at least one factory split next season. I'd buy a Sick Stick factory split for sure.....


----------



## Planet Boulder

Yeah, I know it's been said ad nauseum elsewhere, but the hell with it - I'll miss the shit outta Forum come 2014.


----------



## zk0ot

New shape from k2.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

zk0ot said:


> New shape from k2.


that looks weird as hell


----------



## Nivek

It's a slightly tweaked version of what is on the Salomon Villain.


----------



## Justin

does it reverse when weighted? Kind of looks like rides camber to me. I wonder if tweekends will help it float.


----------



## sidewall

Any Mervin stuff yet?


----------



## Nivek

Justin said:


> does it reverse when weighted? Kind of looks like rides camber to me. I wonder if tweekends will help it float.


It rockers when weighted right where the camber ends.


----------



## daniel42

Why are companies using straight lines in the board profile like this to create the camber rather than curves? Does it do what K2's description says and make it ride like a flat board with increased pressure at the tip and tail? Ride's camber seems like quite a mellow version of this from looking at my Bezerker.


----------



## Nivek

When you pick it up on edge you get all the edge between your feet engaging at once.


----------



## bordsmnj

Wiredsport said:


> The Salomon Rancho looks like a mean Freeride/Big Mountain deck:


what is the other board and did you score a catalog? i'll buy it off you!:yahoo:
thanks for the images. i see a "rancho" in my future:thumbsup:


seriously i'll buy it.


----------



## Wiredsport

bordsmnj said:


> what is the other board and did you score a catalog? i'll buy it off you!:yahoo:
> thanks for the images. i see a "rancho" in my future:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> seriously i'll buy it.


The other deck is the Assassin. I am not able to share the catalog yet. I am sure someone will poach that soon, though. It is that time of year


----------



## Tackle

I go back with my arbor question, do they doa pure freeride board with the system (rocker) I have a roundhouse Rx 11/12 and a abacus 10/11 but I'm interested on a Jones flagship for the rocker. I hope arbor does something new with freeride position and rocker nose!!!????
Just because Arbor have the best and good looking board ever!!!!


----------



## zk0ot

Nitro!!!! Anyone seen em? The rook specifically. Or equal to. Shop should be getting a catalog soon but I can't wait.


----------



## daniel42

Zuzupopo has all your Nitro needs:

zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Nitro - Consumer


----------



## zk0ot

2014.... you got me all excited for like 13 seconds. thanks tho


daniel42 said:


> Zuzupopo has all your Nitro needs:
> 
> zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Nitro - Consumer


----------



## daniel42

Sorry. It looks like it was just posted on there in the last couple of days and I didn't didn't double check the Year.

Have some Rome instead:

zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Rome


----------



## Basti

Flux have renamed their models again. I find it really hard to follow...

Anyway, they're offering a new "Ultima" baseplate on a few models which has canted footbeds (softer instep). Finally. Now if I can figure out what these new models are I might get excited for them . The DL looks interesting with that new slightly winged highback.

zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Flux


----------



## Extremo

Basti said:


> Flux have renamed their models again. I find it really hard to follow...
> 
> Anyway, they're offering a new "Ultima" baseplate on a few models which has canted footbeds (softer instep). Finally. Now if I can figure out what these new models are I might get excited for them . The DL looks interesting with that new slightly winged highback.
> 
> zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Flux


Yet they kept the worst feature of their bindings...


----------



## luckboxing

zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Jones


----------



## Backcountry

DiamondCarver said:


> "Oh we're eight days into the year 2013? Time to unveil the 2014 line-up!" -.-


Haha I know right!:laugh:


----------



## Wangta

Weipim said:


> nice to see more flexy additions, just bought nx2 se but always nice to see flow coming out with new p line


Did they fix the crappy tow strap on the se's? 

And did I miss something in the evolution of snowboarding - backless bindings? I would eat $hit for sure!!!


----------



## Wangta

Snowolf said:


> There ya go, now you can get back to egghead engineer talk about carbon fiber....:dunno:
> 
> Fuck! do any of you guys actually snowboard or do you just sit and quibble over tech details?.....


Lol. Hahaha


----------



## Lstarrasl

Next years T.Rice and hot knife

Lib Tech Snowboards: 2013/14 Snowboard Preview


----------



## Wiredsport

Wangta said:


> Did they fix the crappy tow strap on the se's?
> 
> And did I miss something in the evolution of snowboarding - backless bindings? I would eat $hit for sure!!!


Back to the 90's, right? Blunt noses and no backs. Baseless is right around the corner


----------



## seriouscat

Basti said:


> Flux have renamed their models again. I find it really hard to follow...
> 
> Anyway, they're offering a new "Ultima" baseplate on a few models which has canted footbeds (softer instep). Finally. Now if I can figure out what these new models are I might get excited for them . The DL looks interesting with that new slightly winged highback.
> 
> zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Flux


So DL is DMCC light and DM is DMCC? DS/SF same and RL is new?


----------



## binarypie

Wiredsport said:


> Back to the 90's, right? Blunt noses and no backs. Baseless is right around the corner


Baseless, backless.... soon it'll just be 2 straps


----------



## EpicSnowPlow

Any new Nike?


----------



## Wangta

EpicSnowPlow said:


> Any new Nike?


Yeah would be curious to see their boots. I loved the Ites but never got serious about buying them.


----------



## gabe

2014 GNU Billy Goat and Impossible


----------



## WasatchMan

Been digging the billy goats graphics, everyone is rad


----------



## rscott22

Lstarrasl said:


> Next years T.Rice and hot knife
> 
> Lib Tech Snowboards: 2013/14 Snowboard Preview


Wow Travis Rice board now has blunted tips? I'm suprised.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

rscott22 said:


> Wow Travis Rice board now has blunted tips? I'm suprised.



Hasn't it always had that?:dizzy:


----------



## rscott22

ARSENALFAN said:


> Hasn't it always had that?:dizzy:


I didn't think it did? Iv eseen a few in person and they always seemd to havea regular tip/tail to them.


----------



## Lstarrasl

153 157 blunted
161 164 pointy


----------



## rscott22

Lstarrasl said:


> 153 157 blunted
> 161 164 pointy


Thanks for the info!


----------



## sidewall

Those T. Rice graphics are disappointing. Same for the Billy Goat, looks very similar to the 2013. Anyone know what boards will have C3?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

I like the Goat graphic, not quite as good as last year, but decent. The TRice is a let down for sure, maybe it will look better in person. I'm dying to see a complete Lib catalog for 2014


----------



## Sassicaia




----------



## bordsmnj

Sassicaia said:


>


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## NoOtherOptions

I saw this on zuzupopo for Nike 

zuzupopo / News - NIKE SNOWBOARDING New Model "Lunar Endor"


----------



## EpicSnowPlow

They're bringing Lunarlon to their boots!? Omgosh I love Lunarlon, especially in my Kostons. SO COMFY! But I Just bought a pair of Kaijus....


----------



## snowklinger

fuck stupid nike!


----------



## NoOtherOptions

snowklinger said:


> fuck stupid nike!


Mind expanding on that besides just being angry?


----------



## EpicSnowPlow

snowklinger said:


> fuck stupid nike!


Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Nivek

NoOtherOptions said:


> Mind expanding on that besides just being angry?


I'll do it.

I dont give a shit how nice their soles are when the construction turns to mush after 30 days. $400 boots should probably last longer than that. Oh and they also shouldnt have cardboard in the liners and shell.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow

I guess that's your personal experience. I had my '09 ZF1s last me up until this season and the only reason I'm getting rid of the is because my feet outgrew them. Anyway, that's just my personal experience


----------



## Sassicaia

NoOtherOptions said:


> Mind expanding on that besides just being angry?


Ill chime in since I love giving my opinion on feculent brands and product. I should say I have never tried Nike boots, but I am going to give an opinion nonetheless because I'm that awesome and rarely wrong. 

The reason why Nike makes crappy boots is because their core product of runners and sports wear is the food equivalent of Mcdonalds. To branch off into something they know even less about then making their core product is a recipe for failure. To me this would be like Mcdonalds deciding to make wine. Again, i haven't ever used them, but like the analogy of Mcdonalds and making their own wine I wouldnt need to try it to know it would be vinological feces. 

Oh, and not that it matters because your pants cover them up, but they look ridicules with that large "swoosh" on the side.


----------



## Extremo

Sassicaia said:


> The reason why Nike makes crappy boots is because their core product of runners and sports wear is the food equivalent of Mcdonalds. To branch off into something they know even less about then making their core product is a recipe for failure. To me this would be like Mcdonalds deciding to make wine. Again, i haven't ever used them, but like the analogy of Mcdonalds and making their own wine I wouldn't need to try it to know it would be vinological feces.


Kind of like their coffee? 

The real reason Nike doesn't have to make good boots is because they don't have to. Just make something soft and squishy right out of the box and they'll work great for all the snowboard posers who only ride them 2-3 times a year. Nike does a good job attracting brand whores, especially when you throw $400 pricetags on them, then offer an even shittier boot at $200 which is the one everyone actually buys, because it too has a swoosh.


----------



## binarypie

Extremo said:


> Kind of like their coffee?
> 
> The real reason Nike doesn't have to make good boots is because they don't have to. Just make something soft and squishy right out of the box and they'll work great for all the snowboard posers who only ride them 2-3 times a year. Nike does a good job attracting brand whores, especially when you throw $400 pricetags on them, then offer an even shittier boot at $200 which is the one everyone actually buys, because it too has a swoosh.


Are you saying snowboarding is really just about marketing?


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Extremo said:


> Kind of like their coffee?
> 
> The real reason Nike doesn't have to make good boots is because they don't have to. Just make something soft and squishy right out of the box and they'll work great for all the snowboard posers who only ride them 2-3 times a year. Nike does a good job attracting brand whores, especially when you throw $400 pricetags on them, then offer an even shittier boot at $200 which is the one everyone actually buys, because it too has a swoosh.


Is that any different than most boots? The branding that is. Thirty Two, DC, and New Balance/686 all have huge ass product placements on them. People don't hate on them for that. Doesn't that seem to strike you as sort of silly Nike hate?


----------



## Nivek

I dont want this to turn into a Nike discussion, this is a 2014 gear thread.

However, Nike, with all their money and smart people, could have and should have made an amazing product. Instead they spent a mere 3 months designing the Zoom and left the rest up to the swoosh on the side. While brands like 32 and DC have large outside marketability, they have also both been in the industry for over ten years. They have tenure. That means something. 32's are good now but 3 years ago they were shit, thats clear. 7 years ago they weren't. DC sucks now but next year it seems they have put a ridiculous amount of effort into the boot line and I have high hopes. What has Nike done in 5 years? Added 2 new models and one with a new midsole. Their liners are the same as year one, so is the awkward shitty liner lacing, they do not offer a single fast lace boot, and they still don't last a hard rider more than 30 days. Holy balls lets shit bricks over the innovation.

While Adidas is currently blowing it with their boots in that none of their athletes have any yet, they have spent something like 12 times longer designing them than Nike did. If they get their act together I see success for them in the sport.


----------



## Sudden_Death

binarypie said:


> Baseless, backless.... soon it'll just be 2 straps


Even better, K2 seem to be bringing back clicker/step-ins... zuzupopo / News - K2 Kwicker Splitboard System


----------



## NWBoarder

Sudden_Death said:


> Even better, K2 seem to be bringing back clicker/step-ins... zuzupopo / News - K2 Kwicker Splitboard System


Wow. I can't believe someone in K2's R&D department actually thinks that is a good idea. I rode Clickers back in the day, there is no way K2 is getting me to ride them again. The board looks nice, and so does the pack they show, but that's it. The rest looks like some old school BS that someone thought could make a resurgance to me. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Basti

Sudden_Death said:


> Even better, K2 seem to be bringing back clicker/step-ins... zuzupopo / News - K2 Kwicker Splitboard System


Apart from clickers being terrible, I don't want to know how terribly awful it must be to get into your split clickers on a deep day. The amount of snow underneath your boot and on the bindings... What a strange idea.


----------



## Tackle

Arbor 2014
http://www.sideshore.ch/cms/index.p...ages/Downloads/Arbor Snow Catalog 2013_14.pdf


----------



## Extremo

binarypie said:


> Are you saying snowboarding is really just about marketing?


No, it isn't. There is actually good product out there.


----------



## idshred

EpicSnowPlow said:


> I guess that's your personal experience. I had my '09 ZF1s last me up until this season and the only reason I'm getting rid of the is because my feet outgrew them. Anyway, that's just my personal experience



word. Over 110 days in my 2010 zf1's. I am amazed at how well they have held up. I can't stand sloppy boots and these are nearly as stiff now as they were when they were new. Best fitting and longest lasting boot I have ever had.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Nivek said:


> I dont want this to turn into a Nike discussion, this is a 2014 gear thread.
> 
> However, Nike, with all their money and smart people, could have and should have made an amazing product. Instead they spent a mere 3 months designing the Zoom and left the rest up to the swoosh on the side. While brands like 32 and DC have large outside marketability, they have also both been in the industry for over ten years. They have tenure. That means something. 32's are good now but 3 years ago they were shit, thats clear. 7 years ago they weren't. DC sucks now but next year it seems they have put a ridiculous amount of effort into the boot line and I have high hopes. What has Nike done in 5 years? Added 2 new models and one with a new midsole. Their liners are the same as year one, so is the awkward shitty liner lacing, they do not offer a single fast lace boot, and they still don't last a hard rider more than 30 days. Holy balls lets shit bricks over the innovation.
> 
> While Adidas is currently blowing it with their boots in that none of their athletes have any yet, they have spent something like 12 times longer designing them than Nike did. If they get their act together I see success for them in the sport.


Was looking at DC's boot catalog..couldn't tell what was new mind enlightening me?

Also, unrelated but no Burton catalog yet? I want to see what's up with their boots.


----------



## ddubs515

*No Highback?*

Looking at the Now line up I noticed a binding with what looked like no highback... i apologize for not researching further but I was curious if anyone knows more on this concept? Is it purely a park phenomenon to tweak with or is there some science behind the idea?


----------



## Nivek

NoOtherOptions said:


> Was looking at DC's boot catalog..couldn't tell what was new mind enlightening me?
> 
> Also, unrelated but no Burton catalog yet? I want to see what's up with their boots.


Heat moldable foam, no more dials on the inside, they're using boa Lace guides again, Remind insoles in the higher end models... That's what I remember off the top of my head. I think there's a bit more. But even just that is plenty to turn heads.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Nivek said:


> Heat moldable foam, no more dials on the inside, they're using boa Lace guides again, Remind insoles in the higher end models... That's what I remember off the top of my head. I think there's a bit more. But even just that is plenty to turn heads.


just the fact that they are adding in remind insoles to there higher ends boots sounds pretty sweet. i finally got some for my boots and sneakers this year and love them so far. its unreal how awesome it is having proper arch support.


----------



## scotty100

Nivek said:


> I dont want this to turn into a Nike discussion, this is a 2014 gear thread.
> 
> However, Nike, with all their money and smart people, could have and should have made an amazing product. Instead they spent a mere 3 months designing the Zoom and left the rest up to the swoosh on the side. While brands like 32 and DC have large outside marketability, they have also both been in the industry for over ten years. They have tenure. That means something. 32's are good now but 3 years ago they were shit, thats clear. 7 years ago they weren't. DC sucks now but next year it seems they have put a ridiculous amount of effort into the boot line and I have high hopes. What has Nike done in 5 years? Added 2 new models and one with a new midsole. Their liners are the same as year one, so is the awkward shitty liner lacing, they do not offer a single fast lace boot, and they still don't last a hard rider more than 30 days. Holy balls lets shit bricks over the innovation.
> 
> While Adidas is currently blowing it with their boots in that none of their athletes have any yet, they have spent something like 12 times longer designing them than Nike did. If they get their act together I see success for them in the sport.


Good post...finding a reasonable critique on different boot brands on here is difficult because the stock answer to "who makes the best boots?" is usually, "whatever boot fits you the best, go try on a few"...etc. etc. While that is indeed good advice, actually finding out which boot manufacturer makes a quality product is a bit trickier. If it's possible to rank boot brands in terms of quality, I'd be interested to see that if only to use as general guidance to what to try on first.


----------



## ju87

Basti said:


> Apart from clickers being terrible, I don't want to know how terribly awful it must be to get into your split clickers on a deep day. The amount of snow underneath your boot and on the bindings... What a strange idea.


I've never ridden clickers so I have no personal input. However, I notice that in Hokkaido, Japan, Yonex clickers are very popular. Many free-riders and backcountry guys seem to use them and I have even seen them on splitboards and snowshoes.

I'm curious about the Yonex system and now K2. It's almost impossible to find any english language info on Yonex clickers.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

ddubs515 said:


> Looking at the Now line up I noticed a binding with what looked like no highback... i apologize for not researching further but I was curious if anyone knows more on this concept? Is it purely a park phenomenon to tweak with or is there some science behind the idea?


It's the new Select binding. It has removable highbacks.  It's supposed to function more like a skate deck where you use your foot to flex torsion. Check out the zuzupopo link for more info.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Nivek said:


> Heat moldable foam, no more dials on the inside, they're using boa Lace guides again, Remind insoles in the higher end models... That's what I remember off the top of my head. I think there's a bit more. But even just that is plenty to turn heads.


Heat liner? So like what Burton uses? I'm not familiar with the other changes, dialing on the inside? Boa lace guides? What were they doing before and why was it negative (I've never touched DC boots because I heard bad things).


----------



## Sudden_Death

ddubs515 said:


> Looking at the Now line up I noticed a binding with what looked like no highback... i apologize for not researching further but I was curious if anyone knows more on this concept? Is it purely a park phenomenon to tweak with or is there some science behind the idea?


The Now bindings even for this year can be used without the highback. The way the heelcup holds your boot and the pivot of the kingpin allow enough hold and leverage that you don't really need the backs. It does give a looser feel but it is still super responsive and really fun.


----------



## LTshredTN

NoOtherOptions said:


> Heat liner? So like what Burton uses? I'm not familiar with the other changes, dialing on the inside? Boa lace guides? What were they doing before and why was it negative (I've never touched DC boots because I heard bad things).


i got a pair of 12' DC Kush boots thats tradtional laces with BOA that tightens up on the heel, it really makes for no heel lift at all!! this was my first pair of DC boots, and i love them!! there so comfortable and didnt hurt my feet even my first day in them


----------



## Raines

any pics of Burton boots and bindings?


----------



## crash77

13/14 Ride Catalogue up on zuzupopo.com
Sorry, no link. Still working out the kinks on my my macbook pro:icon_scratch:


----------



## Sudden_Death

One thing I am noticing on the Nows are the orange bushings. Hoping they made some that are even softer than the whites.


----------



## Soul06

Saw this on another site after a quick google search. Didn't see them in this thread so posting them (more here: EasyLoungin)









































(women's Escapade bindings)


----------



## NoOtherOptions

So what's up with this Cocona fabric? Anyone mind explaining it? Was browsing through that EasyLoungin thread.


----------



## Sudden_Death

The stuff works. Not sure of the science behind it but I wore it snowshoeing today and up top I had a pretty basic Burton dry-ride polo and gore-tex shell that got pretty sweated up. For bottoms I had a pair of the Homeschool lounger pants and some North Face cargos and they stayed bone dry and warm.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Sudden_Death said:


> The stuff works. Not sure of the science behind it but I wore it snowshoeing today and up top I had a pretty basic Burton dry-ride polo and gore-tex shell that got pretty sweated up. For bottoms I had a pair of the Homeschool lounger pants and some North Face cargos and they stayed bone dry and warm.


But I don't get what it does. It's supposed to be used as a hyper efficient insulation layer? Which piece was cocona?


----------



## Sudden_Death

NoOtherOptions said:


> But I don't get what it does. It's supposed to be used as a hyper efficient insulation layer? Which piece was cocona?


It can used as base layer or in the jacket/pants as well. I have a base layer pant made from it. It is more its superior wicking and breatheablity qualities that are notable more than its insulating although it isn't bad for that especially since it keeps you so dry.


----------



## 2NYCE

*Launch Bindings*

Found a video on Youtube for some interesting bindings. I've never heard of this company before, but these bindings look pretty good.

Launch bindings


----------



## poutanen

2NYCE said:


> Found a video on Youtube for some interesting bindings. I've never heard of this company before, but these bindings look pretty good.


More moving parts = more weight and more flex, still have to do up straps. Looks like the only benefit is that it holds the straps out of the way for you? I don't get it... :dunno:


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Sudden_Death said:


> It can used as base layer or in the jacket/pants as well. I have a base layer pant made from it. It is more its superior wicking and breatheablity qualities that are notable more than its insulating although it isn't bad for that especially since it keeps you so dry.


So it's base OR insulation? Or it replaces both. Now I'm going to read more on this.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

2NYCE said:


> Found a video on Youtube for some interesting bindings. I've never heard of this company before, but these bindings look pretty good.
> 
> Launch bindings


How do they look good besides having a stupid gimmick? This is your first post? SHILL. Especially since it has 119 views, you just happened to stumble across this? it looks like a bad design. It looks like they just basically did the same shit Rome does with the 390 but instead of minimizing the moving parts (rubber band on the strap to keep it open) they created a moving base..which seems incredibly likely to get frozen in inclimate weather. As we all know ice tends to accumulate around the base plate.


----------



## 2NYCE

NoOtherOptions said:


> How do they look good besides having a stupid gimmick? This is your first post? SHILL. Especially since it has 119 views, you just happened to stumble across this? it looks like a bad design. It looks like they just basically did the same shit Rome does with the 390 but instead of minimizing the moving parts (rubber band on the strap to keep it open) they created a moving base..which seems incredibly likely to get frozen in inclimate weather. As we all know ice tends to accumulate around the base plate.


Relax man. So what if it's my first post? I'm not in any way affiliated with that company. I just happened to see the video on youtube and noticed that no one has posted anything about it. Now that you mentioned it, I agree...it would probably accumulate snow and ice around the base. I just thought it was cool how the straps are out of your way before stepping into them. Let's just all calm down and be happy that companies are experimenting and trying things out to improve equipment for all of us.


----------



## poutanen

2NYCE said:


> Let's just all calm down and be happy that companies are experimenting and trying things out to improve equipment for all of us.


Agreed, but hang around here long enough and you'll smell sales tactic from a mile away, and your post reeked of sales. First post, link to some pro-mo vid instead of an unbiased review, etc. etc.

Innovation good, spam bad.


----------



## 2NYCE

poutanen said:


> Agreed, but hang around here long enough and you'll smell sales tactic from a mile away, and your post reeked of sales. First post, link to some pro-mo vid instead of an unbiased review, etc. etc.
> 
> Innovation good, spam bad.


Yeah, now that you mentioned it my first post did look like spam. My apologies. Now let's see some more 2014 gear! ccasion14:


----------



## Sudden_Death

NoOtherOptions said:


> So it's base OR insulation? Or it replaces both. Now I'm going to read more on this.


Base in my case. Homeschool use it for its breatheabilty in their outerwear which as far as I know are all shells. But they also make all their base layer pieces with it. You could probably email them for the specifics.


----------



## DrnknZag

WANTED: 2013/2014 Salomon catalog.


----------



## Soul06

2NYCE said:


> Found a video on Youtube for some interesting bindings. I've never heard of this company before, but these bindings look pretty good.
> 
> Launch bindings


Maybe they will be good. Maybe not. But I just have this weird feeling that more concern was made about giving them the ability to help you strap up faster then was placed on them having good performance. Time will tell though


----------



## CK93

Liking the new Burton Fish!


----------



## binarypie

CK93 said:


> Liking the new Burton Fish!


I am too 

But then I've always been a fan of the Fish, Hovercraft, and others of similar designs.


----------



## 22140

2013-2014 Arbor Catalog


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'll be posting updates from SIA for the next three days so check facebook.com/angrysnowboarder twitter @angrysnowboard and instagram @angrysnowboarder.


----------



## sabatoa

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll be posting updates from SIA for the next three days so check facebook.com/angrysnowboarder twitter @angrysnowboard and instagram @angrysnowboarder.


Loved the story you broke about Addidas pray painting their stripes on Burtons for their team riders at the X games. That was great.

You teased about a video with an angry ski dad and his kid but I haven't seen it yet, did it ever get posted?


----------



## zk0ot

come on SIA goers... post the goods... Some one find next years nitro rook.


----------



## Rockpen

Even though I just bought an avalung pack I cant wait for Black Diamond to release their intergrated ABS and Avalung pack. Maybe one day we'll just have jet packs to blast us out of the avy.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Anyone able to get more info on the Arbor Whiskey? It looks like a mix between the Westmark/Coda but it doesn't show up on the boardmapping in the last page of the catalog posted, specifically where it sits in the price scale.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sudden_Death said:


> Anyone able to get more info on the Arbor Whiskey? It looks like a mix between the Westmark/Coda but it doesn't show up on the boardmapping in the last page of the catalog posted, specifically where it sits in the price scale.


It will be $399.99 MSRP, same price as the Westmark and Blacklist....More soon...


----------



## Sudden_Death

Wiredsport said:


> It will be $399.99 MSRP, same price as the Westmark and Blacklist....More soon...


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## binarypie

Jones Ultracraft seems pretty awesome!


----------



## ARSENALFAN

binarypie said:


> Jones Ultracraft seems pretty awesome!


That board looks very, very tempting. And this is coming from a guy who is terrified of the backcountry!


----------



## CK93

binarypie said:


> I am too
> 
> But then I've always been a fan of the Fish, Hovercraft, and others of similar designs.


Yeah the Hovercraft is really starting to intrigue me. Check this out from Facebook on Jones site. The Hovercraft won a GS event. That's impressive for a pow board.

Jones Snowboards's Photos | Facebook


----------



## DrnknZag

The Ultracraft looks awesome, but I about passed out when I saw the MSRP on the board....$1200!

Still holding out for a Salomon Sick Stick factory split.....I'm sure it won't be cheap, but I'd pay a premium for it!


----------



## seriouscat

I would get that board just so I can say I am "ultracrafting"


----------



## Sassicaia

I wish I needed a split board because id get that Jones ultracraft in a second. Sadly im just a resort rider.


----------



## binarypie

I have a hoversplit but due to an injury and crap snow I haven't had a chance to use it yet.

The ultracraft is amazing but for me I don't need it. 1200 .. ouch!


----------



## Sassicaia

binarypie said:


> I have a hoversplit but due to an injury and crap snow I haven't had a chance to use it yet.
> 
> The ultracraft is amazing but for me I don't need it. 1200 .. ouch!


Acquiring for need is for pussies.

To much is not enough.


----------



## 24WERD

Where's the mervin catalog? (roxy, gnu , lib)? Yes, I saw the small preview on snowboard magazine.


----------



## Lstarrasl

24WERD said:


> Where's the mervin catalog? (roxy, gnu , lib)? Yes, I saw the small preview on snowboard magazine.


soon... :icon_scratch:


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Burton's hard goods and soft goods catalogs are up.

14_BURTON_SG 

zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Burton - Hardgoods


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Am I a tool if I like the Shackleton jacket in the Shaun White collection? Sigh.


----------



## jdthai

NoOtherOptions said:


> Am I a tool if I like the Shackleton jacket in the Shaun White collection? Sigh.


Nope.
But you are if you like his signature jacket :dizzy:


----------



## crash77

jdthai said:


> Nope.
> But you are if you like his signature jacket :dizzy:


I think I'd look sexy in those signature pants!:sarcasm:


----------



## Lstarrasl

NoOtherOptions said:


> Burton's hard goods and soft goods catalogs are up.
> 
> 14_BURTON_SG
> 
> zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Burton - Hardgoods


Still no Terje Pro model?...What a fucking joke Burton is.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

jdthai said:


> Nope.
> But you are if you like his signature jacket :dizzy:


The one he wore in Pipe? No thx. Haha.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Lstarrasl said:


> Still no Terje Pro model?...What a fucking joke Burton is.


What'd you expect? At least there's no SW signature board?


----------



## poutanen

NoOtherOptions said:


> Burton's hard goods and soft goods catalogs are up.


Custom X now has T7 like graphics, and it looks like the Diode now has something resembling a traditional forward lean adjuster?!? Otherwise I didn't see anything that caught my attention.


----------



## poutanen

Lstarrasl said:


> Still no Terje Pro model?...What a fucking joke Burton is.


You mean along the T6/T7 line? Yeah I'd like to see them come back...


----------



## DrnknZag

Lstarrasl said:


> Still no Terje Pro model?...What a fucking joke Burton is.


The Fish or Cheetah are pretty much his pro models, he helped design both of them.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

poutanen said:


> Custom X now has T7 like graphics, and it looks like the Diode now has something resembling a traditional forward lean adjuster?!? Otherwise I didn't see anything that caught my attention.


I was surprised that the trickle down tech on the autocant footbeds hasn't reached any lower than the cartel. Slightly disappointed there.


----------



## jdang307

Wiredsport said:


> It will be $399.99 MSRP, same price as the Westmark and Blacklist....More soon...


What the hell. The coda only comes in a 156 now? That was my favorite board so I was thinking of picking up another. I guess I'll have to grab this years.

Or the Element Rx or the new Whiskey whenever info for it comes out.

I really liked the pop on the Coda (unusual considering it's full rocker).


----------



## TacomaDoA

Thoughts on the 686 x Dragon concept jacket? 

2013 Product at SIA - See the Future (14th picture down)


----------



## corneilli

Damn the Burton Process looks awsome  Only if I knew I waited with buying my board this year


----------



## 24WERD

TacomaDoA said:


> Thoughts on the 686 x Dragon concept jacket?
> 
> 2013 Product at SIA - See the Future (14th picture down)


That stuff is this years stuff. 

It should be out already.


----------



## Lstarrasl

DrnknZag said:


> The Fish or Cheetah are pretty much his pro models, he helped design both of them.


Pretty much? Why are you defending them for not having his name on a board? 

It's sad when Yes gives him a board and Burton doesn't.


----------



## Wiredsport

jdang307 said:


> What the hell. The coda only comes in a 156 now? That was my favorite board so I was thinking of picking up another. I guess I'll have to grab this years.
> 
> Or the Element Rx or the new Whiskey whenever info for it comes out.
> 
> I really liked the pop on the Coda (unusual considering it's full rocker).


The Coda sizes for 2014 will be:

Coda 56
Coda 58
Coda 60
Coda 62


----------



## buggravy

Lstarrasl said:


> Pretty much? Why are you defending them for not having his name on a board?
> 
> It's sad when Yes gives him a board and Burton doesn't.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's not a matter of Burton not being willing to "give him a board". As I understand it the Landlord is the board he helped create for next year.


----------



## Lstarrasl

buggravy said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's not a matter of Burton not being willing to "give him a board". As I understand it the Landlord is the board he helped create for next year.


Oh we don't want to pay you...

I'm going to go out on a limb and say if Jake Burton said Terje we want to give you a legend board with your name on it, Terje wouldn't say no.


----------



## ShredLife

i'm no lover of burton and some of their corporate douchebaggery, but i'm about 95% sure that if Terje wanted a pro model he'd have one.


----------



## Nivek

ShredLife said:


> i'm no lover of burton and some of their corporate douchebaggery, but i'm about 95% sure that if Terje wanted a pro model he'd have one.


^^This. While he is THE Terje, in pop snowboard culture he's irrelevant. And he's fine with it. All he wants to do is go ride pow with Jones and be a badass. Unfortunatley the youth in our sport our criminally uneducated on the OG's of our sport, a Terje pro model doesnt make sense in this market. And I think Terje's name is indeed on the new Landlord somewhere.


----------



## bozekid

The re-designed Cobra is SO MUCH better than the initial!!! :eusa_clap: k:


----------



## Nivek

DC's new "Remind" footbeds aren't any better than anything else. Still just a standard eva bed but with some of the Blue Magic foam in the heel.

So still go buy some aftermarket Reminds, cause they're supportive.


----------



## Leo

Burton SG is looking good next year. Stoked. I'm liking the Axis, Landing, and Haze Varsity jackets a lot. Of course their AK line looks solid as always.

Where's the Joystick? 

The new ratchet and ladder system looks funky... interesting... so is that new hammock strap... wonder if I can buy that new system and slap it on my existing Genesis bindings.


----------



## jdang307

Wiredsport said:


> The Coda sizes for 2014 will be:
> 
> Coda 56
> Coda 58
> Coda 60
> Coda 62


Yes, I misworded that. I meant to say, it only starts at 156 now. 

I'm wondering what a good replacement for the 153 coda is now. Whiskey? For my style of riding it turns out I like the Coda over the Westmark


----------



## kojack19

The new design on the cobra looks really nice. Simple and clean looking


----------



## Leo

I'm actually really missing the Cobra. I would even like the normal Cobra graphic on there somewhere. Not so much a huge in your face sized graphic. Wouldn't be a bad idea to use it as a badge somewhere on there. Kinda like when the last year's Heritage had the Polar Bear on the bottom.


----------



## kojack19

How about ns make the carbonium look like snakeskin on the cobra?


----------



## Wiredsport

Back from SIA with a load of photos and videos to go through. 

I am going to start with a few that had some open q's.

Arbor Whiskey:


----------



## The Intern

Leo said:


> Burton SG is looking good next year. Stoked. I'm liking the Axis, Landing, and Haze Varsity jackets a lot. Of course their AK line looks solid as always.
> 
> Where's the Joystick?
> 
> The new ratchet and ladder system looks funky... interesting... so is that new hammock strap... wonder if I can buy that new system and slap it on my existing Genesis bindings.



Joystick is dead i do believe. 

the ratchet/ladders are a huge improvement. really smooth both ways.

That is the new hammock strap, it super lightweight and feels like there is hardly anything there. It's fantastic.


----------



## Leo

The Intern said:


> Joystick is dead i do believe.
> 
> the ratchet/ladders are a huge improvement. really smooth both ways.
> 
> That is the new hammock strap, it super lightweight and feels like there is hardly anything there. It's fantastic.


Damnit... should have held off on buying the Genesis until next year... 

Gear whoring: always wanting the next best thing.


----------



## snowklinger

that new Cobra is about the ugliest graphic I've seen on an NS. Its like everything that's wrong with my proto's gfx except worse. Usually black is better imo, but not in this case.

:dunno: All my gear is ugly I dont really give a shit just sayin. :dunno:


----------



## d15

bozekid said:


> The re-designed Cobra is SO MUCH better than the initial!!! :eusa_clap: k:


This ugly graphic belongs on a Lamar.


----------



## Wiredsport

I know that there has been a lot said about Addidas and their entry into the snowbaord market. One question that was brought up was how much would Addidas commit in terms of originality and design vs how much they would rely solely on heavy sponsorship, etc. We spent a half hour with the designers at SIA and snapped some photos and video. These are well thought out boots with a very cool (and easy) multi zonal lacing system, Soles developed through a tight partnership with Continental, an articulating outer with a nylon reinforced back, and tech heavy liners and footbeds. They fall at the high end of the market pricewise and are limited to two models at the start, but the boots do look great in person.



















This locking closure at the ankle hinge isolatesthe lower zone in a very simple and secure manner. Each of the hooks above has teeth to allow fine tuning to the cuff zone.


----------



## Wiredsport

I love it when brands continue to advance and refine their products. Rome has made 4 notable refinements this year to their top shelf bindings. 

The size adjust is now an infinite position slider rather than the older 3 position holes. This is awesome for fine tuning size. The _Yes I Cant _canted footbeds are now all one piece. The base has been milled out for weight savings and allows the footbed to contact the board for better shock absorbtion and contact feel. The relaease on the ratchets is reduced in size and length so accidental actuations will be lessened. The forward lean on the 390 series has been improved for easier use and lighter weight. All of the bindings are ~20% lighter and all still carry Rome's 2 year warranty.


----------



## Leo

Those new Rome buckles are actually what I was sent for replacements last year. I stated they were better than the stock ones. Glad Rome made that standard.

The new forward lean adjust looks solid. Looks like Rome has been listening and fixed the major complaints about their bindings.

Hopefully, the only thing left to complain about is the paint haha.

I might have to hop back on some Romes now.

Btw, that orange/black colorway for the boss looks badass.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Extremo

Wiredsport said:


> I love it when brands continue to advance and refine their products. Rome has made 4 notable refinements this year to their top shelf bindings.
> 
> The size adjust is now an infinite position slider rather than the older 3 position holes. This is awesome for fine tuning size. The _Yes I Cant _canted footbeds are now all one piece. The base has been milled out for weight savings and allows the footbed to contact the board for better shock absorbtion and contact feel. The relaease on the ratchets is reduced in size and length so accidental actuations will be lessened. The forward lean on the 390 series has been improved for easier use and lighter weight. All of the bindings are ~20% lighter and all still carry Rome's 2 year warranty.


Wiredsport, what are your thoughts on the highback flex and the stiffness/softness of the ankle straps?


----------



## Wiredsport

Extremo said:


> Wiredsport, what are your thoughts on the highback flex and the stiffness/softness of the ankle straps?


Whoops, I forgot to mention that the ankle strap has been beefed up and recontoured. It looks and feels AMAZING (and I liked the old one). The highbacks are largely unchanged.


----------



## Wiredsport

For summer shredding Landyachtz has introduced a longboard called the Rotor specifically set up for duck stance.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Wow really diggin the new 390's. They seemed to have fixed all the old issues: ratchets and highback lean adjustors. Oh well my 390s are brand new so I'll just soldier up for a few years.


----------



## Leo

Damnit. I really don't need another pair of bindings....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jliu

Leo said:


> Those new Rome buckles are actually what I was sent for replacements last year. I stated they were better than the stock ones. Glad Rome made that standard.
> 
> The new forward lean adjust looks solid. Looks like Rome has been listening and fixed the major complaints about their bindings.
> 
> Hopefully, the only thing left to complain about is the paint haha.
> 
> I might have to hop back on some Romes now.
> 
> Btw, that orange/black colorway for the boss looks badass.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed...maybe now I can ride a pair of romes and not have the unsettling feeling of getting ejected from my board...hah.

one piece yes i cant and milled out baseplate...very enticing now...


----------



## Donutz

Leo said:


> Damnit. I really don't need another pair of bindings....
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


<jedi>These ARE the bindings you're looking for... </jedi>


----------



## woodhomie1996

13/14 Drake Green Battle








13/14 Drake Team board








13/14 Drake (L to R) Lowdown, DF2, DF2 wide, Team and DF1








Drake Team and Drake Reload


----------



## 24WERD

Seriously, where is the Lib, GNU and Roxy Catalogs???


----------



## crash77

24WERD said:


> Seriously, where is the Lib, GNU and Roxy Catalogs???


I was just thinkin' the same thing!


----------



## Wiredsport

24WERD said:


> Seriously, where is the Lib, GNU and Roxy Catalogs???


Tons of Mervin stuff on the way. We are jammed right now but will get this up shortly.


----------



## Cindi

Sweet! .

Hate all you want but I really am into the new Anon A2 collection and M2 goggles. So sweet.


http://bestsnowboardgear.com/helmet/the-anon-a2-collection-snowboard-gear-that-fits/


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Cindi said:


> Sweet! .
> 
> Hate all you want but I really am into the new Anon A2 collection and M2 goggles. So sweet.
> 
> 
> The Anon A2 Collection - Snowboard Gear that Fits - Best Snowboard Gear


I like it too I just want more info on the helmet and goggle tech. It's probably gonna run like 400 bucks for a set...drop some deets.


----------



## scott

*Dumb question: when is 2014 gear available?*

(Apologies for the noob question)

I've read all 28 pages (so far) of this thread, e-thumbed through all the new 13/14 catalogs up on zuzupopo, drooled over the new Flow nx2s etc.

So when are we likely to see some of this stuff appearing online or in brick-and-mortar stores?

Presumably "2014" means that this new gear is being positioned for the 2013/2014 northern hemisphere winter.

Being from Australia, our winter (if you can call it that... ok, you can stop laughing now) runs from June-Sept.

Is it too optimistic to hope that I'll pickup some of this new stuff in time for our season? Or do I resign myself to choosing from the 12/13 range for this year?

In particular, I'm interested in Never Summer, Rome & Flow.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rome and Flow typically ship at the end of August.

STOKED!


----------



## snowklinger

Wiredsport said:


> Tons of Mervin stuff on the way. We are jammed right now but will get this up shortly.


wtf you act like its been a busy weekend or something


----------



## jdang307

Any info on how it's slotted in the line up? From my cursory review it looks to be a budget board with the Mission I core?



Wiredsport said:


> Back from SIA with a load of photos and videos to go through.
> 
> I am going to start with a few that had some open q's.
> 
> Arbor Whiskey:


----------



## Wiredsport

It is the least expensive of the Roots System Rocker line. This is not a budget board for most riders, but I understand what you mean.


----------



## jdang307

If it rides like the Coda I'm in


----------



## sidewall

Really itching to see all the Mervin stuff. I heard there's a hot knife with a special graphic.


----------



## Wiredsport

sidewall said:


> Really itching to see all the Mervin stuff. I heard there's a hot knife with a special graphic.


Lib is up here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/61978-lib-tech-2014-snowboards.html#post679346


----------



## 24WERD

Thanks.

I wonder if its too much to ask for the GNU stuff?


----------



## sidewall

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport

24WERD said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wonder if its too much to ask for the GNU stuff?


STOKED! We are working throgh about 1000 images and then come the videos. It is all coming...


----------



## sidewall

If you've got any info on a limited graphic hot knife, I'm interested in hearing about that too. Too bad no emma peel.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Actually does look better, nice lineup Never Summer~!



bozekid said:


> The re-designed Cobra is SO MUCH better than the initial!!! :eusa_clap: k:


----------



## EpicSnowPlow

If that's the new Cobra design, I rather them keep the old one. The old one looked better IMO. Now this Cobra and the new Proto are going to look too similar to each other. BIG DISLIKE.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rome is adding to its 3D tech linep with the new Boneless. It is a very flexy jib-lover with fiberglass Hot Rods and a horizontally laminated Skate-Style core (viewable through the transparent sidewalls).


----------



## Wiredsport

Lobster 2014 left to right:

Youth Board, Jib Board, Park Board, Freestyle Board, Nose Job (shape your own tips).


----------



## Wiredsport

Gnu 2014 is up here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/62114-gnu-2014-snowboards.html#post681770


----------



## poutanen

Wiredsport said:


> Nose Job (shape your own tips).


Now that's an interesting idea! How do they suggest you cut them?


----------



## Wiredsport

poutanen said:


> Now that's an interesting idea! How do they suggest you cut them?


It comes with some suggestion templates and instructions. Mark the deck and saw away.


----------



## zk0ot

poutanen said:


> Now that's an interesting idea! How do they suggest you cut them?


rossi has been doing this few a couple years now... they said anything.. a jig saw, band saw etc. 
even a way to make another $$ from the sale to cut the tips.
idk i dont think id ever cut up some kids board.


----------



## jdang307

Wiredsport said:


> Rome is adding to its 3D tech linep with the new Boneless. It is a very flexy jib-lover with fiberglass Hot Rods and a horizontally laminated Skate-Style core (viewable through the transparent sidewalls).


There was a Boneless this year 

Rome Boneless Snowboard from Dogfunk.com

Is this one different?


----------



## Wiredsport

Whoah, did I ever blow that one. You are absolutely correct about the Boneless as a continuing model. I was only to point out the sidewall with the horizontal skate core...and look what came out. The other notes above about 3D, etc belong to the Brigade, not the Boneless. Apologies for that error and confusion.

Here is a description of the new Brigade:

3D Rocker in the nose and tail meets positive
camber down the centerline for a fine tuned
blend of freestyle fun and all-mountain
response. If it snows, ride pow. If it doesn’t,
ride park. The rest of the time, ride fast.










and this year's Shiv:


----------



## Wiredsport

Travis Rice Pro Model from DC:

The literature reads, "My model is finally here" -Travis Rice


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Didn't he have a model last year? Or ws it just a colorway?


----------



## Sassicaia

I hve high hopes for DC next season. The judge (last years) was the only boot I could find that fit me well, but I felt there could be some improvements in quality and technology. These are looking pretty nice, does anyone know the flex of them? I assume if its a T Rice approve boat its for of a freeride style?


----------



## Wiredsport




----------



## Sassicaia

My interest is very peaked.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Sassicaia said:


> My interest is very peaked.


Not to be a grammar nazi. But it's "pique."


----------



## Wiredsport

Some great looking decks from the Salomon camp:


----------



## Wiredsport

Bataleon is up:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/62689-bataleon-2014-snowboards-new-boss-model.html


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Yeah so what's the diff between this new boot and the DC Status with his name on it?


----------



## sabatoa

bozekid said:


> The re-designed Cobra is SO MUCH better than the initial!!! :eusa_clap: k:


Never Summer put this on their facebook, it's easier to see the detail;


----------



## backstop13

sabatoa said:


> Never Summer put this on their facebook, it's easier to see the detail;


really like the new design. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slush Puppie

Yeah new design looks good :thumbsup:


But the old one actually didn't look too bad up close...


----------



## crash77

@wiredsport

Got any pics of Salomon's '13/'14 boot line-up?


----------



## The-Snoopy

Wiredsport said:


> Some great looking decks from the Salomon camp:


Hey Wired

Do you know if Salomon ditched the powder snake or do my eyes deceive me..? Kinda wanted a freeride/powder stick and im liking the current powder snake

/Cheers Snoopy


----------



## Nivek

To my knowledge it is definitely still in the line.


----------



## The-Snoopy

Great, can wait to get some real info about their new lineup.

Thanks man..

/Cheers


----------



## volcom21d

anything else from salomon's line up? or is this it?? the assassin looks pretty sick


----------



## Wiredsport

The-Snoopy said:


> Hey Wired
> 
> Do you know if Salomon ditched the powder snake or do my eyes deceive me..? Kinda wanted a freeride/powder stick and im liking the current powder snake
> 
> /Cheers Snoopy


Actually, the opposite.

They continued the PS and adderd the new Derby.


----------



## The-Snoopy

Now i really cant wait til the specs arrive:yahoo:..

/ Cheers Snoopy


----------



## jdang307

Wiredsport said:


> and this year's Shiv:


Has anyone ridden the Shiv? Cheap version of the Shank.

EDIT: Nevermind, 25.6 waist width. Too wide for my small feetz


----------



## backstop13

Hey wired, any news from Flux this year?


----------



## Nivek

backstop13 said:


> Hey wired, any news from Flux this year?


Good shit. New binding, the DL. Gets something along the same theory as Burtons Auto Cant, but I'm expecting better. And gets a new pseudo wingback that looks amazing.

The biggest change is also the reason the numbers got dropped from the names. So the TT30 had 30% glass in the frame. The SF45 had 45%. Each size within a model has its own glass content now so the numbers wouldnt make sense. Its something Union has been doing and more brands should probably look into. It makes sense.


----------



## backstop13

Nivek said:


> Good shit. New binding, the DL. Gets something along the same theory as Burtons Auto Cant, but I'm expecting better. And gets a new pseudo wingback that looks amazing.
> 
> The biggest change is also the reason the numbers got dropped from the names. So the TT30 had 30% glass in the frame. The SF45 had 45%. Each size within a model has its own glass content now so the numbers wouldnt make sense. Its something Union has been doing and more brands should probably look into. It makes sense.


thanks for the heads up Nivek. Been thinking of getting a NS proto and pairing it up with a pair of Flux's. I'd be interested as to if the DL would match up well with the proto for hitting natural jumps and all mountain riding with the occasional park lap. I've been riding Cartels with auto-cant on an SL, but I may make the switch to the proto.


----------



## Nivek

Wont say for sure cause I havent ridden them yet, but where they sit in the line they should match up well with a Proto. Not that there's a rush though as you cant get your hands on them for another 6 months...


----------



## NoOtherOptions

I thought the DL just replaced the DMCC Lights?


----------



## Lemmon04

*snowboardingedits.com*

Go to snowboardingedits.com
Click the ad to the right
Enjoy great deals on the latest gear!


----------



## backstop13

Nivek said:


> Wont say for sure cause I havent ridden them yet, but where they sit in the line they should match up well with a Proto. Not that there's a rush though as you cant get your hands on them for another 6 months...


I think i was speaking out loud (via a forum no less). Sorry about that! I will definitely look into them over the summer.





lemmon04 said:


> Go to snowboardingedits.com
> Click the ad to the right
> Enjoy great deals on the latest gear!


Where's the cavalry, someone ban this mf!!


----------



## sabatoa

Lemmon04 said:


> Go to snowboardingedits.com
> Click the ad to the right
> Enjoy great deals on the latest gear!


:ban:


10char


----------



## poutanen

Lemmon04 said:


> Go to ***WEBSITE REMOVED***
> Click the ad to the right
> Enjoy great deals on the latest gear!


SPAM much?!? :dunno:


----------



## baseline6

I just wanna know if I can expect and be excited for more Flat or variations of Micro Camber and Camber next year. I saw K2's Lifted camber, Looks dope! Anybody know what Ride will have in the Machete GT. Also, will there be more Asymmetrical boards coming out?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Nivek said:


> The biggest change is also the reason the numbers got dropped from the names.


Which reminds me how I prefer the way they used to do it, with actual names for their bindings. The whole numbers/letters things started with Japanese luxury auto manufacturers like Lexus/Infiniti/Acura copying the Euro formula (think BMW/MB/Porsche/Ferrari) and trickled all the way down to snowboard bindings lol.


----------



## Wiredsport

jdang307 said:


> Has anyone ridden the Shiv? Cheap version of the Shank.


We just did some vids on Rome decks here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/64778-rome-snowboards-2014-board-thread.html

and updated the bindings thread with vids here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/61666-rome-snowboard-bindings-2014-targa-390-a-2.html


----------



## binarypie

Does anyone have any more pictures of that new Jones board?


----------



## Wiredsport

binarypie said:


> Does anyone have any more pictures of that new Jones board?


Which one were you interested in?


----------



## ShredLife

New Jones Snowboards' Ultracraft splitboard coming fall 2013


----------



## Wiredsport

A few of the splits:


----------



## zk0ot

from nitro... 
there new camber profile. like k2's "lifted" (to be only on the nitro Uberspoon. 








swindle








rook








new pyro (a-symetrical twin)


----------



## binarypie

I love the new mountain twin graphics.

I also love the ultracraft  Too bad it is so expensive.


----------



## 24WERD

anybody have the mervin co catalogs? roxy gnu libtech?

Someone need to post it on here: zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues

I can't believe it hasn't been posted yet. Yes, I saw the boards for GNU and Lib. Just want to see the catalog.

Thank, Weirdsport

So does the C3 float in deep Pow or not? and do you have to size up or same as RC /hybrid boards?


----------



## Bamfboardman

zk0ot said:


> from nitro...
> there new camber profile. like k2's "lifted" (to be only on the nitro Uberspoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swindle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new pyro (a-symetrical twin)


Would like to see more of this


----------



## Wiredsport

Here is a little vid on the 2014 Lobster Nose Job:


----------



## firlefranz

capita '13/14

CAPiTA 2013-2014


----------



## Extremo

firlefranz said:


> capita '13/14
> 
> CAPiTA 2013-2014


DOA with new upgrades. I think this just jumped to the top of my list.


----------



## Bamfboardman

If that board doesn't give everyone a rock hard boner I don't know what will.


----------



## suburbanlegend8

DOA and Scott Stevens are very tight butthole


----------



## firlefranz

Really like the look of the DOA and Charlie Slasher. Also the NAS looks clean but hot.

I'm still disappointed there are only cambered wides.


----------



## sxdaca

Anything new on raiden?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Loved last year's BSOD graphic, hated this year's and digging next year's. that board is still one of the few I really really want to demo...


----------



## Nivek

Extremo said:


> DOA with new upgrades. I think this just jumped to the top of my list.


Nearly everything got upgraded.

And in case anyone is confused by the "black fleece" that has been added to a bunch of boards, all my research points to it just being glass. They use basalt and call it basalt so it's not that. They use Kevlar by name, not that. The only other composite that goes into snowboards is glass. And there is such a thing as black glass. So it's gotta be that.

Eveyone that has had issues with Capitas durability, this may be the answer. Only time will tell.


----------



## blunted_nose

Lobster nose job----- Pow board. Would it be possible?


----------



## suburbanlegend8

blunted_nose said:


> Lobster nose job----- Pow board. Would it be possible?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi guys,

We just posted 16 new 2014 product vids...more coming as time allows 

Wiredsport - YouTube

STOKED


----------



## blunted_nose

I got to say NS makes the most hideous graphics ever. Just embarrassing.
The hammock strap looks really cool and so do the ladders on genesis. Salomons are nice, not digging Jones boards. Burton has awful graphics on the custom, custom x, they should go back to the 2007, 2010 graphics. The flows look cool and i really want to try em. The new family tree looks cool as well. Digging the cloud splitter and trick pony.


----------



## StaySaucy

jliu said:


> thanks for the sneak peak wiredsport!
> 
> To add...i always go here for early peaks at new upcoming gear...
> 
> zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues
> 
> Looks like DC lives on for 13/14...new boards and trice signature boot.
> 
> The site will update with more companies (only 2 are new) as the season progresses.


Subscribed.


----------



## ctk9

I can't search because the words are too small, but any previews on DC gear? Preferably the DC PBJ.


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

here's the 2013/14 Union Bindings catalog *again*:

Union 2013-2014 bindings


----------



## jdang307

blunted_nose said:


> I got to say NS makes the most hideous graphics ever. Just embarrassing.
> The hammock strap looks really cool and so do the ladders on genesis. Salomons are nice, not digging Jones boards. Burton has awful graphics on the custom, custom x, they should go back to the 2007, 2010 graphics. The flows look cool and i really want to try em. The new family tree looks cool as well. Digging the cloud splitter and trick pony.


Graphics are a personal thing .... and way overrated. How often are you fucking looking at the graphics? I think Flow and Lib Tech are too cartoonish but others love them.

Some NS graphics are kind of, WTF? But some I think are sick as fuck. I like understated, clean and simple so Maybe that's me. But in the end, of a board is sick fuck the graphics.


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

jdang307 said:


> Graphics are a personal thing .... and way overrated. How often are you fucking looking at the graphics? I think Flow and Lib Tech are too cartoonish but others love them.
> 
> Some NS graphics are kind of, WTF? But some I think are sick as fuck. I like understated, clean and simple so Maybe that's me. But in the end, of a board is sick fuck the graphics.


speaking of NS, here's their 2014 NS Dealer Catalog


----------



## KashJunior

Has Volcom put out a 2014 catalog yet?


----------



## Csanto23

Anything From YES?


----------



## Basti

Csanto23 said:


> Anything From YES?


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xx51d7_yes-snowboards-nouveautes-matos-2013-2014_sport#.UVTJyqvwJG4

It's in French but you can see quite a bit. What I couldn't find anywhere is any sign of a new Greats for 2014. Anybody got info on that?


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

Concerning the Yes Greats series, the guy in the video says it will be renamed the Asym with a more traditional shape and construction..


----------



## Basti

Johan_Olofsson said:


> Concerning the Yes Greats series, the guy in the video says it will be renamed the Asym with a more traditional shape and construction..


Thanks for the info.

Edit: Just found these. The Asym looks pretty boring. Would be interesting to know what they mean by more traditional shape and construction. I love the graphics on the PYL.

2014 YES Asym










2014 YES Pick your Line


----------



## 22140

*2013-2014 YES Catalog*


----------



## MotleyJue

Leo said:


> Those new Rome buckles are actually what I was sent for replacements last year. I stated they were better than the stock ones. Glad Rome made that standard.
> 
> The new forward lean adjust looks solid. Looks like Rome has been listening and fixed the major complaints about their bindings.
> 
> Hopefully, the only thing left to complain about is the paint haha.
> 
> I might have to hop back on some Romes now.
> 
> Btw, that orange/black colorway for the boss looks badass.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


@Leo...You're gonna buy those orange 390 boss for the 2013/14 Evo aren't you?


----------



## JBthe3rd

When will the New Never Summer Boards be available for purchase ?


----------



## snowbadger

Dont suppose anyone has seen the 2014 686 catalog ?


----------



## firlefranz

> Dont suppose anyone has seen the 2014 686 catalog ?


Their website was updated, check it out here: 686

as well as 

Arbor's Website
Arbor


----------



## zk0ot

Saw 686 the other day. Already have that vest coming.


----------

